# Hardgainer diets



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

Are there any hardgainers on here whod be willing to post up any diets they've particuarly found succesfull.

I think ive been too stingy on the fats for the last 6 months. :cursing:

have had a quick look through the diet section but couldnt find much for whippets like me.

thanks


----------



## andzlea69 (Feb 14, 2009)

eat like ronnie ! haha


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Eat till you're full, then have your dinner. Then a shake, then eat some more to wash the shake down, then repeat many times a day


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey bruv... I would definitely class my self as a hard gainer... neither im big boned. Sorry i dont actually know how skinny are you talking about... but one biggests most important rule i learned is... you gotta follow 3 basics:

1 - Eat regularly... dont ever miss breakfast and if you do then shake it down.

2 - Plenty rest... meaning days off

3 - Good sleep

So say for breakfast... have eggs, porridge with powder maybe or cottage cheese, banana

Dinner... chicken, tuna salad or sarrny

Tea... possibly steak or chicken or fish

Shake

Supper... cottage cheese, or something that you like that has protein and some fruit... and shake with a bit of milk for slow release casing protein (cottage cheese and milk have it)

And try not to eat too many carbs after tea time, but that depends how lean you want to be...

Hope this helps.

Nik


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

NikstaC said:


> Hey bruv... I would definitely class my self as a hard gainer... neither im big boned. Sorry i dont actually know how skinny are you talking about... but one biggests most important rule i learned is... you gotta follow 3 basics:
> 
> 1 - Eat regularly... dont ever miss breakfast and if you do then shake it down.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice Nik. think ive got my carbs and proteins about right, ive just been neglecting the fats.


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

I'm trying to bulk at the moment. I work in an office and my diet is structured to enable me to eat with as little hassle as possible when at work. My diet is as follows:

7am - Porridge with full fat milk, 3 whole boiled eggs and a banana.

9am - 3 whole boiled eggs.

10:45am - Shake - Whey protein, scoop of wholemeal flour, tbsp evoo and 1/2 can coconut milk

1pm - Chicken Breast, mayo, wholemeal pitta bread

3pm - Shake - Whey protein, scoop of wholemeal flour, tbsp evoo and 1/2 can coconut milk - 6 oatcakes spread with peanut butter

5pm - Chicken Breast, mayo, wholemeal pitta bread (then leave the office)

6:30pm - Gym

7:45pm - Shake - Whey protein and scoop wholemeal flour

9:45pm - 1/2 tub Quark, tbsp peanut butter, tbsp evoo, scoop whey protein

I've tried hard to squeeze more calories in, but just cant 

It seems to be working well at the moment so I'll stick with it for a while. :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Totalrebuild said:


> I'm trying to bulk at the moment. I work in an office and my diet is structured to enable me to eat with as little hassle as possible when at work. My diet is as follows:
> 
> 7am - Porridge with full fat milk, 3 whole boiled eggs and a banana.
> 
> ...


Looks good to me mate and pretty clean.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

fadel said:


> Eat till you're full, then have your dinner. Then a shake, then eat some more to wash the shake down, then repeat many times a day


= a perfect recipe for gaining fat, which is wasteful and expensive and you'll only have to lose eventually...


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Looks good to me mate and pretty clean.


LOL I take some stick from my colleagues, as I come in every day with a 30 litre cool bag over my shoulder. And as the boiled eggs at 9am dont half stink the place out :thumb:


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

im a total hardgainer my diet goes like this.

wake up...whey shake with oats

half hour later...100gs oats,5 whole egg omelette

2 hours later...100gs brown rice,200gs chicken breast,mixed green veg

2 hours later...100gs whole wheat spagetti,200gs lean mince,chopped tomotoes

train

pwo shake..whey,waxymaise,glutamin

1 hour later...200gs brown rice,200gs chicken breast,mixed veg

2 hours later...400gs sweet potatoe,200gs cod fillet

2 hous later...100gs brown rice,steak,mixed veg

before bed,casien protein,whole fat milk,natty peanut butter


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

fartooskinny said:


> calm with the carbs mate you gonna end up one fat fuk


not at all,curently at 15 stone 8% bodyfat..carbs do not effect me in the same way they do others..never done a days cardio in my life.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

fartooskinny said:


> according to your diet you eat about 700g+ carbs per day
> 
> Unless you are doing 3 hour workouts every day or are a labourer to suggest to anyone to eat that amount is insane and a sure way to bring about diabetes


you obv have no idea what your talking about my friend and theres obv a reason why your 'fartooskinny'.

i work out for bout an hour a day and no i aint a labourer..just as the thread says a 'hardgainer' and believe it or not if your a true ecto thats the way you have to eat to obtain any type of impressive physique.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Gee-bol said:


> im a total hardgainer my diet goes like this.
> 
> wake up...whey shake with oats
> 
> ...


Looks good mate, but take out the last meal, fuk the crappy casein powder.

Either eat 200g of cheese instead (half fat cheddar cheese) and definately not this whole 'cottage cheese' bullsh1t.

Or have another steak before going to bed.

Nice diet.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

Britbb said:


> Looks good mate, but take out the last meal, fuk the crappy casein powder.
> 
> Either eat 200g of cheese instead (half fat cheddar cheese) and definately not this whole 'cottage cheese' bullsh1t.
> 
> ...


thanks for the advise mate..thats why the casein powders there cos i cant stand cottage cheese..am defo gonna give the cheddar cheese ago..with casein i seem to wake up during the nite with total hunger pains,always found that strange obv not doing what its sposed to.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Gee-bol said:


> thanks for the advise mate..thats why the casein powders there cos i cant stand cottage cheese..am defo gonna give the cheddar cheese ago..with casein i seem to wake up during the nite with total hunger pains,always found that strange obv not doing what its sposed to.


Half fat cheddar cheese. Much easier to eat than cottage cheese and tastier as well. Also you dont need as much of it. Just 150 grams will give around 37g protein and 20g fats.

Id rate proper cheese a lot higher than cottage cheese. I dont rate casein powder at all either. I know people say long digesting protein source but fuk that, its just powder. You need to give your body something more than powder to grow if you're a hardgainer and before bed is one of the most important meals as it's supposed to keep you going for 8 hours.

It's different if you're dieting for a show etc, but in off season as a hard gainer, half fat cheddar is brilliant


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

fartooskinny said:


> Well I have gained about 14lbs pure lbm...zero fat...(well cut fat gains)
> 
> was 118 now 132-134.
> 
> ...


well done on your gains mate..but in all honestly at 118 lbs eating anything will make you gain weight..that seriously underweight..wait til you start pushing on 200lbs and see if eating few carbs still works.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

Britbb said:


> Half fat cheddar cheese. Much easier to eat than cottage cheese and tastier as well. Also you dont need as much of it. Just 150 grams will give around 37g protein and 20g fats.
> 
> Id rate proper cheese a lot higher than cottage cheese. I dont rate casein powder at all either. I know people say long digesting protein source but fuk that, its just powder. You need to give your body something more than powder to grow if you're a hardgainer and before bed is one of the most important meals as it's supposed to keep you going for 8 hours.
> 
> It's different if you're dieting for a show etc, but in off season as a hard gainer, half fat cheddar is brilliant


tried the half fat chedder last nite..much better  also with the casein just til it runs out better than having it lying around lol.

your defo right bout the powder,normal whey powder is digested in bout 5 mins in my body,real food is always the better option..see people with way to make shakes in thier diet,no need.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

fartooskinny said:


> yes but I thought the original poster was a skinny hardgainer? and looks a bit skinnyfat tbh. Maybe even do with a low carb cut before he bulks or clean low carb bulk.
> 
> If he wa s a 200lbs beast Id recommend some carbs just to get those caloires up and he wold have a lot of muscles to store the carbs in.
> 
> But this guy does not


hence the reason i eat so many carbs,im nearly 210 lbs with a low bf level,my body burns fuel at a crazy rate.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Gee-bol said:


> im a total hardgainer my diet goes like this.
> 
> wake up...whey shake with oats
> 
> ...


Cool diet! I'd never be able to eat that many carbs mind, I'd be fat as feck!! Jealous that you can eat that many carbs @ 8percent!!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Where can you get half cheddar cheese for cheap?


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> Cool diet! I'd never be able to eat that many carbs mind, I'd be fat as feck!! Jealous that you can eat that many carbs @ 8percent!!


my body is like a carb burning furnace..if i dont eat a good amount of carbs every few hours i start to go hypo :cursing: my bodyfat level has never changed since i started,even with an overall weight gain of about 50 lbs.

i just picked up my half chedder cheese from tescos,pretty much just the same price as normal.


----------

